# Ношение грудничка вертикально



## Elena__ (19 Май 2008)

Добрый день,
Дочка очень любит когда ее носят на руках вертикально.
Есть ли ограниния по времени, сколько ежедневно можно носить вертикально полуторамесячного малыша? Может ли оказать такое ношение оказать отрицательное влияние на позвоночнок?


----------



## Анатолий (19 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Ношение грудничка вертикально*

Любит в полтора месяца? очень интересно.
Есть, специальные ЛФК для грудничков.


----------



## Helen (21 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Ношение грудничка вертикально*



Elena__ написал(а):


> Добрый день,
> Дочка очень любит когда ее носят на руках вертикально.
> Есть ли ограниния по времени, сколько ежедневно можно носить вертикально полуторамесячного малыша? Может ли оказать такое ношение оказать отрицательное влияние на позвоночнок?



Вопрос очень хороший, действительно формирование позвоночника со всеми его физиологическими изгибами происходит особенно активно в первый год жизни - ""выкладывание" на животик, когда ребенок начинает поднимать головку - формирует шейный изгиб, когда ребенок начинает садиться - поясничный, и тд. Держать ребенка в вертикальном положении можно, только правильно - ладонью поддерживать спинку, и другой - головку. Конкретно, сколько времени, сказать трудно, но думаю, Вы не передержите - ведь основное время в 1,5 месяца ребенок спит, + время кормления, и тд.


----------



## Ell (1 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Ношение грудничка вертикально*



Elena__ написал(а):


> Может ли оказать такое ношение оказать отрицательное влияние на позвоночнок?




Отрицательное влияние на позвоночник мамы или малыша?


----------



## Helen (3 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Ношение грудничка вертикально*

малыша!


----------



## Ell (4 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Ношение грудничка вертикально*

Елена, точно? :p
Так малыша не надо таскать, отрицательно на позвоночнике мамы скажется


----------



## Helen (5 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Ношение грудничка вертикально*



Ell написал(а):


> Елена, точно? :p
> Так малыша не надо таскать, отрицательно на позвоночнике мамы скажется



Нет, речь идет о формировании позвоночника у полуторомесячного ребенка, о том, как и сколько его можно держать вертикально и как это может отразиться на развитии позвоночника ребенка.


----------

